# The Big Iron Modification



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I like shooting the BI, but I needed to make a couple of changes.

Under the hockey tape is a walnut piece from the stock of a 1930's Parker Shotgun. I wasn't satisfied with the epoxy cluster I created so I will get back to that.

Henceforth this sling will now be called the Optiplink 3000. Patents Pending.

It feels like it should, practice shot flew like it should, it looks like I think it should. So far so good! MM






























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Chinese clone should be available soon for $5 .


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Glad you think The Big Iron is worthy of cloning.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm going to give this a try on one of the blanks I have. Especially like the Gypsy Tabs for using with tubes.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

My second shot fouled due to a bad tie of my psuedo. I will try shooting it for real tomorrow, maybe late tonight!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

If I had a Big iron I would probably install a bespoke exotic wood pistol grip.

Then it would be a case of beauty and brawn.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I'd like to see that when you get it done.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I'd be happy to do a build-along post, but I don't have a Big Iron.

I could probably do one in wood if you had a template though!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> I'd be happy to do a build-along post, but I don't have a Big Iron.
> 
> I could probably do one in wood if you had a template though!


I'll send you one.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be happy to do a build-along post, but I don't have a Big Iron.
> ...


Well dang, many thanks.

One pistol-grip Big Iron coming up.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SlingNerd said:


> If I had a Big iron I would probably install a bespoke exotic wood pistol grip.
> 
> Then it would be a case of beauty and brawn.


Hola. Please keep us posted. I cannot visualize the direction/how a 'pistol grip' can mate with the Big Iron frame. The little knub on this sling feels the the grip on the NAA Pug, but that isn't intentional......just a little palm swell.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Something like this










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Just made a trade .... sending Sling Nerd one unfinished Big Iron for his pistol grip experiment and one finished powder coated Big Iron in exchange for the extra frame I'll send him to come back to me all pistol gripped up. Looking forward to seeing this happen. Have a friend coming to do some tractor work on my dirt driveway today so will get those three frames in tomorrow's mail.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Very cool, putting scales and a palm swell on the big iron has been on my list for a while????


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Now that is a cool trade! I love Mo's concept and a pistol grip design.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

OHHHH Good reminder. I laid those 3 frames out last night. Gotta get to the Post Office in a couple of hours when the doors open. The Big Iron can be quite versatile. Looking forward to the Pistol Grip. I have one frame that I drilled a larger fork hole in and use it for shooting with bigger tubes with a ball stuck in the end.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Enroute ETA Saturday. Good Luck getting that box open. The girl behind the counter taped it up real secure with multiple layers of tape over all box seams.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> I like shooting the BI, but I needed to make a couple of changes.
> 
> Under the hockey tape is a walnut piece from the stock of a 1930's Parker Shotgun. I wasn't satisfied with the epoxy cluster I created so I will get back to that.
> 
> ...


The Optiplink 3000. She's hard with a little moxy and a double dash of ugly.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> cool


The coolest part is that it shoots! Well, it is a Big Iron so it was a shooting well before I hacked it. It looks to me like I found it in a WW1 Army Surplus store!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I like the way it looks.
Cool mod.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice palm swell


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I know you've been waiting patiently for my latest and last revision of my OptiPlink 3000.

I saw the Simple Shot video on correctly applying s.glue. In this case I sanded back to an even surface and gave it a hand buff. I can see the haze under the surface, but I dig the antique look of it even more.

I pulled off the Kevlar string that was covering a lumpy transition from the swell to the metal. I sanded and buffed into looking not so bad. It just gave me a little motivation and patience to stitch the leather collar in place.

I even chewed on the leather and choked down some Brown Dye #2 to complete my look. When my spit dries I'll take my customary three shots at the antenna clown head on my neighbor's car.

I already know that I will give it another hour of sanding in the future, and stitch on a a ver.2 collar, then put a speed buffer on the BigIron and remove those scratches......

Cheers,
MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> I know you've been waiting patiently for my latest and last revision of my OptiPlink 3000.
> 
> I saw the Simple Shot video on correctly applying s.glue. In this case I sanded back to an even surface and gave it a hand buff. I can see the haze under the surface, but I dig the antique look of it even more.
> 
> ...


My genious little brother just told me that it looked like my dog dumped on the handle of my slingshot.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I could have just sent you an unfinished Big Iron. But It only cost $8.50 @ for powder coating. I do like the unfinished look but they rust up pretty quick if left outside. I do admire someone like your little brother who tells it as he sees it.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Work on my pistol-grip Big Iron came to a halt when the walnut burl I epoxied to the handle cured cock-eyed and had to be removed. My fault, should have checked on the clamp job after a few minutes before leaving the project to cure overnight.

Though the wood was lost I was able to clean the aluminum frame up just fine. Need to find the time and another worthy chunk of wood to give it another go..


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> I could have just sent you an unfinished Big Iron. But It only cost $8.50 @ for powder coating. I do like the unfinished look but they rust up pretty quick if left outside. I do admire someone like your little brother who tells it as he sees it.


Hey Jolly. Not to pee on your Big Iron but if this aluminum version gets rusty then you got hosed by your Alu source. Speaking of which. I am not sure your slings got powder coated. It came off easier than I thought it would (compared to a bicycle as example). Anyway. Underneath all that that bling she is still a Big Iron. Thanks!! MM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Mojave Mo said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > I could have just sent you an unfinished Big Iron. But It only cost $8.50 @ for powder coating. I do like the unfinished look but they rust up pretty quick if left outside. I do admire someone like your little brother who tells it as he sees it.
> ...


I know I sent you the aluminum frame. I powder coated the aluminum frames after I discovered how much time and effort it took to polish and shine them.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

SlingNerd said:


> Work on my pistol-grip Big Iron came to a halt when the walnut burl I epoxied to the handle cured cock-eyed and had to be removed. My fault, should have checked on the clamp job after a few minutes before leaving the project to cure overnight.
> 
> Though the wood was lost I was able to clean the aluminum frame up just fine. Need to find the time and another worthy chunk of wood to give it another go..


How is the pistol grip Big Iron Project coming along?????


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I'd shoot that! Very cool seeing the transformation.


----------



## TrueMan111 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi, OP. I have a question. Have you ever thought about Aiming at Slingshot? Is it possible to attach a scope, mb such as optic? I just acquired a new optic scope from here https://www.atncorp.com/thermal-scope-thor-hd And I have one big slighshot, so this question is valuable for me. If I attached him, can I calibrate it as well?


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

I've been shooting the Modified Big Iron with gypsy tabs and tubes a lot since I got it in a trade. I shot it this morning. Sure a nice shooter with an amazing grip. Looks like something out of the dark ages.


----------



## BenzoShooter (Jun 15, 2019)

Until something went wrong....


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Someone please remove this Benzoshooter. Its a marketing bot.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

The same bot as Trueman111 btw.


----------

